# Buakaw v Pacquiao



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Apparently it's booked but I doubt it will happen. Wasn't too sure where to post this but thought ti was interesting enough to share.



> BREAKING NEWS – According to Siang News -on Friday December 21 in Thailand Buakaw Por Pramuk will fight Manny Manny Pacquiao – the fight will be broadcast live on TV in more than 177 countries.
> 
> Buakaw Por Pramuk is the most famous muay thai fighters from Thailand, he is 2-time K-1 World Max Champion.
> 
> ...





http://www.fightmag.net/?p=19829


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

It should be a Thai fight, buakaws best weapon is his kicks. He would **** Manny up if he could kick, boxing rules Manny takes this.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Seriously no one else cares about this?

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> It should be a Thai fight, buakaws best weapon is his kicks. He would **** Manny up if he could kick, boxing rules Manny takes this.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


This is what I am thinking. Pac Man will dominate this as it is pure boxing.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I am really surprised this is getting so little attention! Yeah I have read from other sources it is set. I think Manny takes this easy but would get wrecked in a Thai fight. Think it's just a pay-check for them.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

A lot of Mma only guys don't know who buakaw is most likely and think its just another boxing match.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Life B Ez said:


> A lot of Mma only guys don't know who buakaw is most likely and think its just another boxing match.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


To be fair, the sports section doesn't get the traffic it deserves. 

Pacquiao obviously has this. If it was under Thai rules though..


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is silly, Buakaw has pretty good hands but come on.. Petrosyan V Pacman is where it's at!


----------

